# Be an Engineer for $150!



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, maybe I've overstated it a bit. 

But not by much! 

The Western Maryland Scenic Railroad's Steel Wheels Festival, Sept. 26-28 will have, amongst its abundance of Foamer's heaven - check out the above link, *the opportunity to be at the throttle of a* real living, breathing, smoking, steaming, whistling - when YOU pull the chord - *steam engine!  *

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:

The Gramlings of the HBO production "Have Engine, Will Travel" fame are bringing this engine






to the festival! ( Link here to the Gramling's website and more details on #126.)

As it says here



> Spend approximately 30 minutes operating a real steam locomotive with our special Hand on the Throttle Experience. Reserve your space now. The Gramlings have offered this rare experience at other locations and these tickets generally sell out quickly.


$150 for the experience ain't tha bad, IMHO.

ALL ABOARD!!!       

And don't forget your camera!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 16, 2014)

Western Maryland is a long way from Hazelton.


----------



## railiner (Aug 16, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Western Maryland is a long way from Hazelton.


Why? In your MB, just a quick dash down I-81......


----------



## benjibear (Aug 16, 2014)

It should be only about 3 hours from Hazelton.

I am actually tempted by this.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 16, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Western Maryland is a long way from Hazelton.


You've come a long way, Sadie! 

...via Ashley, Indiana. ^_^


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 16, 2014)

3 hours is a long time to drive to sit inside a tea kettle.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 16, 2014)

Folks, that "wooshing" sound was my last post flying over the cat's head....


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 16, 2014)

I was intentionally ignoring it.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 16, 2014)

If you say so...

But, whatever...


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 16, 2014)

So! A needle pulling thread!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 16, 2014)

La! A note to follow So!


----------



## JayPea (Aug 16, 2014)

Tea! A drink with bread and jam!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 16, 2014)

And that brings us back to dough - hopefully loads of it for Amtrak!


----------



## railiner (Aug 16, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> 3 hours is a long time to drive to sit inside a tea kettle.


Not a fan of steam power, I take it?

You may have heard that certain partisans of steam, call the Alco 'PA', an honorary steam locomotve....

But have you heard of the diesel partisans, that call the SP Daylight 4449, an honorary diesel locomotive?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 17, 2014)

I keep telling you, I am a transit advocate, not a rail fan.


----------

